# [SOLVED] mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

hi i have a geforce 7050m-m V2.0 motherboard. Altogether i have 2x2gig ram equaling 4 total, which my mobo has 2 slots for ddr2 memory. when i first bought my cpu a couple of years ago it recognized both sticks but up until a couple of months ago after i restored it, it only recognize one of them. i know its not bad memory because either stick works in either slot. This is the problem... when both sticks are in, my monitor doesnt show boot up, only a black screen, but my computer and fans and disc drive are all working and spinning. i have tried everything i can think of and nothing allows them to work together.

these are my computer specs...
Motherboard- ECS Elitegroup GeForce 7050m-m V2.0
Processor-AMD Phenom 8450 Triple Core 2.1Ghz
Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit
GPU-Geforce 8600GT

If anybody can please help it would be much appreciated, Thank You.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

check the stick is seating properly

the clips clicking over does not mean it is seated


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

Does it happen to show correctly in the BIOS?


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

No Bios beeps when you get the black screen?

Quick Google of your board shows many w/ the same issue .

Some contend it's a issue w/ a controller, others say power supply.

Maybe have a look at what others have done to remedy it,like faulty 4pin power plug and running a IDE drive in place of the SATA..

Best of Luck


----------



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

i have been googling this problem for a couple months and read alot of posts. but its wierd because if i take one of them out it boots up and it doesnt matter which one it is. i am kinda new with computers. but ive checked the bios and dont know too much about bios setup other than how to boot from another device. anyways when there both in i get no screen/boot up
My brother is pretty good with computers but i will have him help do ur suggestions tomarro


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

What are the specs of the RAM (brand/model number if known)

-Try clearing CMOS settings.
-From the BIOS under PC Health Status/ Hardware Monitoring and post the voltages (including the VDIMM value)


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

Do as Makin1der2 suggested, if you are using two different brands/spec.of DDR2, its very likely the bios is unable to adjust voltage or speed to match the other stick. Mixing and matching RAM is a gamble at best,and normally one you will lose.


----------



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

the ram are the same. the brand is BRAND IS PATRIOT- THE MODEL #IS PDC24G6400ELK and its DDR2 5-5-5-12. The voltages of vdimm with the one stick plugged in is 1.856V. So by clearing cmos would that pretty much be RESTORE DEFAULTS? IVE done that a few times then it changes my 1st boot device to my other hard drive, so i have to switch it back to other primary hard drive. Im not sure if this helps any, but my power supply is 500w and my hard drives are 500gig and 80gig


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

My experience with patriot RAM has been nothing but bad! I've seen it work for a good amount of time and then just not work.


----------



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

a couple months ago i also pulled the watch battery out, unplugged everything and put it back together, because me and my bro were reading a post about this issue and it said to do that. My brother did most of the work though


----------



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

the wierd thing is ive also taken ddr2 ram out my gmas computer and put it in mine, and put mine in hers, and they both work in hers. so not sure if its the mobo or what.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

If both of yours work in hers and hers does not work in yours then it's most likely a bad ram slot on the motherboard.


----------



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

it doesnt matter which slot my ram is plugged into, it is only if both are plugged in


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

The other PC had 2 sticks of ram and did not work in yours correct?
If so it's going to be a bad motherboard, if the slots are good then the chipset fails when supply power to the sticks.


----------



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

so its bad chipset in motherboard, and thats not fixable is it?
luckily this motherboard is a cheapo and its a few years old so i could probly get better one for about same price


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

No you can't replace the chipset, look for a AMD chipset without integrated video for use with the 8600GT


----------



## amorganhorse (May 1, 2011)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

well thanks for everybodies input i guess its time to close this thread... how do u close a thread? or does it close by itsself


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: mobo wont recognize 1 of 2 2gig sticks of ram*

Look under thread tools at the top of this page then mark thread solved.


----------

